# What type of plywood for shop cabinets



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi guys

I'm new to furniture/cabinet making (done a lot framing and trim in house). I need to build some shop cabinets (under table saw and router (with selves and drawers). I've no idea what type of plywood (don;t want to use MDF) would be appropriate. Needs to be strong. functional and look not too shabby (i.e. not like OSB). I'm assuming 3/4 inch for the carcase, bot not sure about grade/type. I'll probably be buying from local Menards. Would really appreciate some suggestions

http://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/panel-products/c-5696.htm

Shop is unheated, but insulated garage (will be heated while I'm in there)

Thanks

Mark


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

3/4 will make a very sturdy carcase. I use 1/2 for lighter duty cabinets. For shop stuff I use a lot of AB because it is cheaper than the nice Birch or Maple. But the Birch or Maple stuff is a lot better looking. Search for a lumber yard that caters to local cabinet builders. You might find 2nds that are good enough or that the plywood is cheaper there than Menards.


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

> For shop stuff I use a lot of AB because it is cheaper than the nice Birch or Maple. But the Birch or Maple stuff is a lot better looking.
> 
> - ChrisK


Thanks Chris. What's "AB"


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Check this site out:

http://www.ezwoodshop.com/plywood/plywood-grades.html

I also use a CD for stuff that needs to be strong and not pretty. I like to dado the panels to make it easier to assembly by my self. I know a guy who does high end cabinets and he uses Kreg pocket holes to join the panels.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I normally use the birch ply from menards for shop cabinets. It's not too loaded with voids (although definitely some), and looks decent for the price. Top veneer is paper thin, however. For $10 more, the maple ply at Menards is really nice stuff. Super thick top veneer and fewer voids than the birch ply.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love Menards for plywood as they store the sheets flat and there is much less chance of getting some with camber and bows in them. The other big box stores put them on shelves with metal arms and the plywood takes on a set because it is not completely supported.

I built all my shop cabinets out of Plywood from Menards and used what is labeled as Aruaco plywood which is a premium ACX grade plywood. Take a look in Menards for it. I found that it makes a very good cabinet and has very few voids or defects. It is not cheap at about $40 for a sheet of 3/4" material.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be taking on some shop cabinets this summer, high time I did some serious organizing out in my shop. I plan to use the least expensive 3/4 ply I can find. I'm not too concerned with the appearance, but they will bear some weight.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I use BC pine from my local lumber supplier, has less voids than the blue box store cabinet stuff (only place close). It's not the prettiest to most people and does need some sanding if you want a nice look, but it's for the shop, it's fine for me. S1S


----------

